# Astronomia e Estações meteorológicas



## rogercrespo (11 Fev 2008 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

sou novo por aqui e vim dar aqui pois procurava informações sobre estações meteorológicas.

Tenho como hobbie a Astronomia e gostaria de saber se poderia obter informações(nas estações meteorológicas) para observação do céu tais como:

- estabilidade;
- transparência do céu;
- etc;

Sei que para se obter estes dados tem de ter em conta as cartas de altitude(por exemplo) onde estão os ventos em altitude aos 300 hPa, aos 700 hPa e aos 850 hPa e ver a sua intensidade.

Além disto tenho algumas noções tais como:

- Ventos muito baixos em altitude - não há instabilidade;
- Frio - não há instabilidade à superfície;
- Baixas humidades (sem neblinas);

O que gostava é se posso encontrar alguma estação que me reúna todos estes dados de forma a poder verificar se as noites serão estáveis e transparentes para a prática de astronomia.

Desde já um obrigado,

Rogério


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

Olá bem-vindo!

O primeiro membro de Ermesinde, se não me engano 

As estações Meteorológicas só medem os parâmetros do local onde estão ou seja, com uma estação meteorológica não se consegue saber o estado dos vários níveis da atmosfera. Não consegues saber por exemplo que humidade estará a 1000 metros de altitude. O único modo de saber como está atmosfera em "todos" os níveis é analisando uma radiossondagem. 
Neste site podes aceder às radiossongens tanto de Lisboa como da Corunha o que dá para extrapolares um pouco para outros locais. 

Outro factor que penso também ser importantíssimo na observação astronómica são as partículas sólidas em suspensão que há sobre o local de observação.  Nesse caso, por exemplo, situações de forte inversão térmica são inimigos para a observação atmosférica pois não permitem a dispersão das poeiras.  A origem do vento também deverá ser outro factor a ter em conta. Ventos vindos de Sul ou de Leste também não serão grandes amigos do astrónomo pelo grande percorrido terrestre que fazem, arrastando consigo poeiras e partículas.
Para o caso das poeiras não sei até que ponto os mapas do MODIS não serão também uma ajuda.

Agora uma estação meteorológica para te ajudar nas observações astronómicas penso não ser de maneira alguma um instrumento adequado.


----------



## rogercrespo (12 Fev 2008 às 17:09)

Olá,

obrigado pela ajuda. De facto não existe nenhuma estação perfeita para o efeito que pretendo mas podem ajudar bastante...

Deixo estes dois links da página pessoal de Luís Ramalho para dar uma ideia da ajuda que posso obter:

- Astronomia e Weather Station
- Weather Station Live

Contudo a informação que deste já ajuda. Relativamente ao vento o melhor é não haver.  Pois se vier de terra traz particulas se vier do Atlântico traz humidade...  E humidade para as ópticas não é nada bom...

Efectivamente não é fácil resumir todas as características para uma boa noite de observação mas é exactamente esse o motivo que me leva vir aqui e pedir alguma ajuda. 

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 18:45)

Olá, eu teria dado a mesma resposta que o Minho pois no teu post inicial estavas-te a referir à transparência, estabilidade da atmosfera, ventos nos niveis altos, etc, e aí de facto uma estação meteorológica de pouco ou nada te serve pois mede apenas dados à superficie.

Mas realmente tens razão, uma estação meteorólogica acaba por ter utilidade nisso que referiste agora, por exemplo para evitar expôr o equipamento ao orvalho e para medir os ventos à superficie para a estabilidade da observação. 

Se estás assim decidido a adquirir uma estação, estás no local correcto para esclarecer dúvidas mas convem indicares mais ou menos quanto queres dispender para te pudermos ajudar. Essa WMR928NX do Luís Ramalho que indicaste  é uma excelente estação. Se por acaso o conheces diz-lhe para aparecer por aqui e apresentar a estação. 
Há melhor e pior do que essa Oregan, conforme o orçamento. Já agora deixa-me também acrescentar que alguma informação astronómica que aparece em páginas de estações não tem a ver com a estação propriamente dita mas com o software que a acompanha, se adquire à parte ou se desenvolve por medida.

Relativamente à transparência da atmosfera e ao que o Minho disse deixa-me acrescentar mais umas dicas. Para além das sondagens de Lisboa, Corunha e Funchal que te dão os dados reais da atmosfera à hora a que foram realizadas, também podes recorrer aos modelos numéricos de previsão e assim planeares melhor as tuas observações. Os modelos fazem a previsão do estado de toda a atmosfera desde a superficie até ao topo; vento, humidade, temperatura, etc. Mas atenção, são previsões ...

Exemplo de meteograma para Ermsesinde, com a previsão do vento nos niveis que falaste além da cobertura de nuvens. Os dados que queres e em que nivel da atmosfera são da tua escolha. Link: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html







Além do MODIS que o Minho indicou que é bastante útil, por exemplo nestes dias é bem visivel as particulas vindas de África, sugiro-te também as imagens de satélite do vapor de água (WV). Por vezes o céu está completamente limpo mas a atmosfera está pouco transparente devido à quantidade de vapor de água presente na mesma. Podes usar estes recursos por exemplo: 

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Image_Gallery/Real-time_Images/index.htm
Depois de clicar no globo por sectores nas imagens escolhe WV (Water Vapor)

http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/geobrowse/geobrowse.php (requer registo)


Exemplo do vapor de água às 18:00 de hoje:






Há ainda outros produtos para nevoeiro e particulas (Dust, Fog, etc) mas tens que ler a documentação para as saberes interpretar:

http://oislab.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/DerivedProducts/MSG2/FOG/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------

